# Oliver Pets Oakville current Livestock Sales



## DetectivePopcorn (Aug 6, 2010)

Hey Everyone, 

Figured I ought to post this here and hope some of you swing on over to the store and see what we've got in stock, not much fancy things right now but everything you need/want in a freshwater Aquarium.

Current Monthly Sales;

Asstd. Small Platies - 5/5.00$
Small Tiger Barbs - 5/5.00$
Asstd. Fantail Goldfish - 1.88$
Green Tiger Barbs - 1.88$
Black Tetras (this lot are really quite large) - 1.88$
Red Tail Black Shark - 1.88$
Gold Lyretail Mollys - 2.88$
Asstd. Male Guppys ( There's a good selection but some of thier tails are rather beaten up) - 2.88$
Asstd Potted Plants - 4.88$
*Round Bacopa
*Green Cabomba
*Water Wisteria
*Polysperma Variegated Submerse (is there a common name for this?!)
*Lugwigia Red Submerse
*Rotala Indica
*Hygrophila Polysperma Submerse 
*Ambulia Small (Came in quite a bit beaten up)


Some things we've a bit to many of;

Glowlight Tetras - 1.99/reg - 1.29 For GTAA Members 
Serpae Tetras - 199/reg - 1.65 For GTAA Members
Black Neon Tetras - 1.99/reg - 1.65 For GTAA Members

Just remember that to receive the deal on the discounted sale for Members, you HAVE to see me for it. If you've any questions just PM me on this site, I check it every night at about 9:30PM or so.

Hope to see a few of you swing on over, we're located over at Dorval and North Service road right off of the QEW.

Regards,

Andrew
Fish & Reptile Key Holder.


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey Andrew 

Was good seeing you yesterday. This is a very clean store and friendly staff!! 

Wil


----------



## DetectivePopcorn (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks Will, the moss balls came in today and I was gone before I got to see you, They didn't come in as big as I was hoping though ... ahh well.

Regards,

Andrew


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey Andrew how's those angels and tigers doing? I was by your store today, but didn't have time to pop in...maybe one day next week...what days you work?


----------



## DetectivePopcorn (Aug 6, 2010)

Hey Anna, 

I work;

Monday 2:30 - Close
Tuesday Off!!
Wednesday 2:30 - Close
Thursday 11AM - 5PM
Friday 9AM - 6PM
Saturday 9AM - 6PM
Sunday Off!!

And the Angels are doing fantastic!! Thier now in a 55gal community with come Danios, Pair of Albino Birstle Nose Plecos, And some other odds and ends.

However! The Tigers died a little while back as I brought home a plant that had something aweful with it and they ended up dieing, I'm going to tear down that tank and re do it just for a new shrimp tank 

Regards,

Andrew


----------



## DetectivePopcorn (Aug 6, 2010)

Just a quick update, I forgot I'm off visiting my Mum for four days, and I won't be back until Thursday ... Sorry all!


----------

